# Personality Types



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I've just been reading a bit about Jung's personality theory again. It's something I didn't take all that seriously in the past because like most people I just saw it as a bit of fun. But I'm searching my soul for answers, as usual, and this seemed quite relevent to working out my life purpose, and dealing with the blocks along the way. 

Here's the page I looked at. It seems quite a reasonable summary:

http://webspace.ship.edu/cgboer/jung.html

I did a test elsewhere:

http://similarminds.com/jung.html

Actually one of the things that comes up again and again is people disliking me for my analytical-introversion. Most people find it akin to "mental wan***" however I've never seen it that way, I've always thought it was important to know what was within.

It seems that I may be existentially depressed because I've lost my sense of purpose! I had, of course, worked that out already  because I am an INFP apparently and you can't get much more introverted than that.

Apparently INFP (Introverted feeling extroverted intuiting) are said to deal with stressful situations by external feeling and introverted thinking...

It occurred to me that this might account for my depersonalisation: thinking inwards and relating too much by feeling...it just makes me wonder about the way my brain/personality is working.

Of course, I believe that people cannot completely help their being dissociated. But I believe in my case the depersonalisation _is_ literally a case of all my attention being turned inward. It's almost as if my mind hasn't enough resources left to also take on board information from the external world. It's all being used up internally, in my perceptions and analyses.

Any thoughts on this? There is a thread on the therapy section about introversion and whether it is a bad thing. Personally, I just prefere to stay true to my personality type rather than fight against it. I don't like it when people complain about my introversion: especially when I have not so much as uttered a single word about myself and have spent my time trying to help them. That really gets on my nerves. It's the on-going argument I have with my sister; she's extroverted, but denies it because she objects to me analysing her. 

Rozanne

----

I've just found this link to do with being an introvert. I find it painful true in some places, story of my life:

http://www.selfgrowth.com/articles/Fenn29.html

Hohoho, I just had to laugh though when I read this small-print at the bottom:

Author's Bio
Nancy R. Fenn is the IntrovertZCoach. Her mission in life is to raise consciousness about introversion as a *legitimate* personality type.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I did a poll on personality types on dp self help ages ago

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I like Jung's work a lot. INFJ for life. It's funny, I took the same test in grade 12 of high school (5 years ago) - before I had tried any drugs or even drank alcohol and long before DP - and I still have the same profile.


----------



## KDM (May 9, 2007)

Im ISFP.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I have no idea what personality type i am and i really don't care much about people thinking of me as a introvert. Actually i gave up caring about what people thought of me a long time ago.

So i don't know what personality type i would be. Probley just a complete bastard lol.


----------



## KDM (May 9, 2007)

Haha im really bored and can't sleep so I did the survey.


----------



## Digitalbath (Aug 13, 2004)

im INTP


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I guessed a lot of us would be introverts.

It's like the word has a negative connatation or something...I like people and am not off-hand with people or anything. I would say I was pretty patient and welcoming.

I didn't used to be like that though, I needed my space big-time. At uni my door was nearly always shut...I didn't want _people_ in my room...they'd only get on my nerves, take my time, energy, attention and make me feel inadequate! I wanted space so I could think and do all the really important things internally.

That's what I find funny also, people think that as an introvert you don't do anything or your life is boring; not so. This brain is pretty active and while I am outside on my sunlounger taking in the sun I'm probably philosophising over something...and no body would ever know how active I was being at that particular moment, due to prejudice.

Okay, I think I've flown the flag enough for introversion. It has to be said that I do appreciate extroverts for their energy and enthusiasm, I just feel misunderstood by them.


----------

